# Unfair Union



## unfairunion (Dec 7, 2014)

If you want to see what is happening to me 
take a look at my blog. I am a union member
and being mistreated by my Union here in 
Alberta, Canada.

https://ibewdiscriminates.wordpress.com/


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

unfairunion said:


> If you want to see what is happening to me
> take a look at my blog. I am a union member
> and being mistreated by my Union here in
> Alberta, Canada.
> ...


You are the same guy who posted This crap before. YOU ARE THE PROBLEM. You. Repeat it back to me. "I am the problem."
Get real man, I read your entire blog and kept finding the same conclusion. You are a moral cancer and unfit to work. Hell I'm not even in the union and can see that. Enjoy reality! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Too bad so sad


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't see by the verbage, that they owe you "a fair hearing" as this was not a criminal or disciplinary case. They simply want a doctor to see you. You say is not fair for "their doctor" to see you, but on the other hand, why should they believe your doctor? And I don't believe for one single second they "paid off your doctor" to say what they want. Saying so makes you look crazy. Also terms like "they're so full of it" makes you lose all credibility. I'm not a huge union fan, but right now it sounds like you deserve what you get, because of your attitude.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

The op would have a problem holding a job at a car wash. Has an attitude problem.

I think the original thread was actually deleted. The ptb here don't have the stomach for union bashing..


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah, we're not doing this again.


----------

